# EU A1 form



## adat (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello,
I have been asked to provide the equivalent of EU A1 form for a temporary job in Poland. I am from Australia. It will be very helpful if anyone can suggest what should I submit as an Australian citizen. A part of the salary will be withheld otherwise.
regards,
Adat


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When confronted with a request like this (i.e. for an EU form) it's handy to know about the europa.eu website, which is the "official" EU administrative site. They have a list of these forms and what they cover:








Standard forms for social security rights


Standard forms for social security rights




europa.eu





Basically, it looks like you need to document whatever social insurance system you have been contributing to - "social security" in many parts of the world.


----------



## justmurph (4 mo ago)

adat said:


> Hello,
> I have been asked to provide the equivalent of EU A1 form for a temporary job in Poland. I am from Australia. It will be very helpful if anyone can suggest what should I submit as an Australian citizen. A part of the salary will be withheld otherwise.
> regards,
> Adat


Hi Adat,

Did you have any luck with this. I am in a similar situation and cannot find any information online.


----------

